# My chinese build



## Tomaso (May 29, 2019)

In France as a kid I remember seeing the French locals cruise by on their motorized bicycles smoking gitanes. It still  brings back fond memories. I built a bike with a walmart huffy cruiser and paired it to a cheap chinese motor. Voila!
Tom


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 29, 2019)

Nice China girl build. The chain tensioner near the engine looks like it will work well.


----------



## Tomaso (Jun 2, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Nice China girl build. The chain tensioner near the engine looks like it will work well.




Thanks Wheel! The tensioner is a huge help as is the #41 chain upgrade.  Front brakes added as well minimum IMHO with any coaster brake bicycle.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Good. You really need a front brake when you have an engine. I had a front drum brake on mine, because I live in a rainy climate. Alas, the drum brake made tire changes and bearing adjustments take longer.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes absolutely.!!!! I particularly like the worksman wheels & front drum brake for my builds.


----------



## Tomaso (Jun 7, 2019)

A work of art Schwinn lover! Wow. The tank is a beautiful custom and looks like you have the lighting sorted out as well. What did you use as a welder for the tank? I've been tempted to try one on my next build. BTW It would be cool to have a thread on chinese bike builds. I'm sure there are other beauties out there. Well done amigo.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 16, 2019)

Tomaso, The tank was the most expensive part on the bike. I bought that from Pat Dolan who builds them for the Panther frame. 
Check out his web site Sportsmanflyer.com . His skills are awesome. He has lots of motorized bicycle & motorcycle skills for just about anything 2 wheeled.


----------



## Tomaso (Jun 19, 2019)

Schwinn lover, I always admired expert welders and the works of art they create. Well worth the investment and it shows.


----------

